# Flags.....



## Pong (Mar 18, 2011)

While I think I am the only person to actively post here from the Philippines, I've noticed a small detail when I post: Why is there no _Philippine_ flag? 

Forgive me for whining about this really tiny detail, but I just noticed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

A note to Horse may be in order....could be a simple over sight...


----------



## imalko (Mar 18, 2011)

I've noticed there's no Slovakian flag either...


----------



## Pong (Mar 19, 2011)

Nevermind, the Philippine flag is now working.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2011)

Horse never quits.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Horse never quits.


 
Our forum god is watching over us...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2011)

I've sacrificed a 3.5" floppy as thanks,


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey, where is the Imperial Prussian flag??

lmao...the new flags are pretty dang cool, thanks for settin' them up, Horse


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2011)

If enough people request a flag it can easily enough be added to the list (if it is in vBulletin's system/a mod for it)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yaayyyyy......! Then I can maybe get a Swedish/Norway Union flag! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2011)

Surely what you really want Jan is a Norswettish (Scotland/Norway/Sweden Union) flag... Although the first one works.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Surely what you really want Jan is a Norswettish (Scotland/Norway/Sweden Union) flag... Although the first one works.


 
Lets just 'flag' him and kick him out of the bar!

The flags are cool. Lets ya know what the country is immediately.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 23, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> If enough people request a flag it can easily enough be added to the list (if it is in vBulletin's system/a mod for it)


 
What about a flag for the Republic of Qumran?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2011)

...or the "Republic of Jan"?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL VB. 

Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2011)

Bet there's no flag for Borduria, either...


----------

